# Bootstrap loader error



## SBFree (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi:
I made a USB to install FreeNAS that hangs before the installer boot menu appears ( Figure 2.3.1.). The same USB boots my laptop to the install menu and the target machine boots from USB with Knoppix.  The errors look like 0xaa and are displayed in the  picture. Any suggestions on how to debug are appreciated. Thanks, scott


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2019)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

